# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby progress

## tony2096

Here are some pictures of the cubby I'm building...  Cubby house 
I used the plans here  Pattern sheet: Cubby House - Better Homes & Gardens Magazine - Yahoo!7 Lifestyle 
as a guide to the basic design, but modified the floor layout a bit so it now 3m long x 2.4m wide. 
I managed to use up some leftover floorboards from the big house reno and some old paint but apart from that I ended up buying all the other materials, which was an expensive option but the alternatives were buying a kit (also expensive and all were untreated timber) or a secondhand one (couldn't find one I liked). I also decided that I'd love the experience of building it from scratch and the kids have enjoyed that side too. 
Costs so far:  timber: $1,500 (H4 posts + H3 the rest: the shiplap boards were $500, couldn't find a cheaper alternative for the cladding)  roof: $400  screws etc: $200  paint: $50
Next steps are to paint the cladding, add railings and steps, add some edging round windows and doors, attach the slide...

----------


## DEMAK Timber

That's fantastic! 
No expense spared on the materials. Merbau? decking and all... good work...

----------


## shauck

Happy child/children? Very nice small people's house.

----------


## Bloss

:What she said:   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Moondog55

That's not a cubby house
That's a cubby MANSION
nice and big enough for a few friends too I think

----------


## Cecile

Holy crap.  Next time can we have an "arachnophobe" warning?  How big was that thing?   :Spider:  
The cubby house though is terrific.

----------

